# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  ح ـلم مآزال يجول في الذآكرة ..!..

## .:روح وريحان:.

السسًلام عليكم ..|"



عذراً ..سـ نخرج عن قواعد اللغة العربية

بـ حكم مشاعرنا التي  لآ  يحكمها آي قانون 

حَ



قررت أن أنزعك من قائمة الأبجدية

لآ أسمو بك لمكآنك المناسب 

ح ـسناَ
 ..سأبدا*:* 


*ح*ـب ..أكسير الحياة بالنسبة لنآ 




 

*ح* ـسرة في القلب ..على من كآنوـآ هنآ ... ورحلوـآ



 
*ح* ـنآن ..من يتظآهر الجميع بوجوده في حياتهم ولكن ..دون جدوى ..! 



*حُ*ـمى ..تُصيبني عند فراقك ..أنتِ ..فقط  




*ح* ـسين " يآطفلي المحبوب =)



 
*ح*ـُزن .."وأدمعت العينآن




*ح* ـيآة ..فقدت الرغبة في الأستمرار بها *ح* ـآجة بالقلب  ..أتمنى من الباري قضائها 




 
*ح* ـظ ..يرفع نآس ويخفض نآس ..دون جريمة تٌذكر ..!




*ح*ـكايتكِ ..تروى على مسامعي كل يوم ..فـ أتلذذ بها يآ صاحبه الأسطورة الخالدة .. 






*ح ـ*نين .يشدني أليها ..وليتني أعلم لمآ..؟

*ح  ـ*لم ..مآزال يجول في الذآكرة ..





وآنتهى حكاية الـ *ح*" بـ جرح ..! 

أجبرني الى أرجاعه الى موقعة في الأبجدية..,’

----------

همس الصمت (04-14-2010), 

ليلاس (04-25-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-14-2010), 

كبرياء (04-12-2010), 

قـصر الشوق (04-21-2010)

----------


## كبرياء

*ح*ـكايتكِ ..تروى على مسامعي كل يوم ..فـ أتلذذ بها يآ صاحبه الأسطورة الخالدة !!

أيعقل أن جنونكٍ قد زآد ؟ 
ألآحظ هذآ بين حروفك الرآئعهـ .. 
طرح رـآآئـع يآ مجنونة الحرف .. 
مآإأننح ـرم جودك ..!

----------


## نور الهدى

*ح  ح ـلم طال انتظاره                              * 



*                           ح ح ـنين لقلب قرر الرحيل*


*                                                                   ح ح ـزن سببه جرح ابا ان يندمل* 


*                                                                                                        ح ح ـياة عسى رب العالمين ان يرزقنا حٌسن ختامها* 




*                                                     روح وريحان* 



*                                                     الله يعطيك العافية* 


*                                                     وعساك على القوة*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *ح*ـكايتكِ ..تروى على مسامعي كل يوم ..فـ أتلذذ بها يآ صاحبه الأسطورة الخالدة !!
> 
> أيعقل أن جنونكٍ قد زآد ؟ 
> ألآحظ هذآ بين حروفك الرآئعهـ .. 
> طرح رـآآئـع يآ مجنونة الحرف .. 
> مآإأننح ـرم جودك ..!



... :embarrest: 
أخجلني الحضور ..!
كل الشكـر لكِ يَ رائعة الحضور 
مميزة أنتِ في كل صفحة ..
موفقة بـ إذن الباري

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *ح  ح ـلم طال انتظاره                              * 
> 
> 
> 
> *                           ح ح ـنين لقلب قرر الرحيل*
> 
> 
> *                                                                   ح ح ـزن سببه جرح ابا ان يندمل* 
> 
> ...



أم محمد  :embarrest: 
وجودكِ أنتِ مميز جدـآ بالنسبة لي 
فلآ تقابليه بالـح ـرمآن..وأنْ كآن ذلك على سبيل "التغليّ" :toung: 
كل الشكر لحضورك الراقي ..وتشّريفك لي ..!
دمتيِ بـ خير
وسلمَ قليك من كل ألم وجرح

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

و حزنٌ آخر يشطر أوردتهم إلى نصفين...!



غاليتي روح..

لحرفك قوام مُختلف ...!!
ولإحساسك صدق يُجلببنا صفاء....

سلامٌ لغصنكِ الرطب...!!

ولحرفكِ كل التحايا مني...

فقد أذهلني إبداعك يارائعة ...


لكِ الدعاء ...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## همس الصمت

ح ــلم يداعب ارواحنا 
وننتظر آن يتحقق يوماً ..
.
.
حروف راقية
وكلمات رائعة
آجدتي الكتابة عزيزتي ..
قلم مبدع كعادتة ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

دمعة على السطور 
لوجودكِ بياض يلملم حزني
ورعة تجذبني لـ أقرء ردودكِ 
لحروفك رونق خآص ..~
موفقة لكل خير ..~

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

همس الصمت |"
يآ صاحبة التوآجد الوردي =)
أمسك زمام الأبدآع من تشجيعك ..وتوآجد..
فـ شكراُ لك ..~
موفقة لكل خير

----------


## رنيم الحب

*ح ــــــــلم يذبل وكاد يتلاشى دون أن يتحقق* 
*وح ـسرة بالقلب تكآد تتفطر ألمـــآآ* 
*وحــزن لجرحٍ** قديم لم يبرأ ولازالت آثاره* 
*تعيد ذكرآآه* 

*غـآآليتي ..* 
***روح وريحـآآن*** 
*سلم قلمك النابض واحســاسك المرهف* 
*فكان لحرف الحاء نبض خـآآص ومعبر عن أحاسيس مؤلمه* 

*فجـــزآآك الله خيرآآ لطرحك الموفق ..* 
*ودعوآآآتـي لك بالتوفيق في كل حين ..* 
*تحيـآآآتـي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

> *ح ــــــــلم يذبل وكاد يتلاشى دون أن يتحقق* 
> *وح ـسرة بالقلب تكآد تتفطر ألمـــآآ* 
> *وحــزن لجرحٍ** قديم لم يبرأ ولازالت آثاره* 
> *تعيد ذكرآآه* 
> 
> *غـآآليتي ..* 
> ***روح وريحـآآن*** 
> *سلم قلمك النابض واحســاسك المرهف* 
> *فكان لحرف الحاء نبض خـآآص ومعبر عن أحاسيس مؤلمه* 
> ...



رنيم الحب..
وردة أعجآب بـ ردودك أهديها لك 
كل الشكر غآليتي 
موفقة لكل خير
لآحرمني الله هذه الردود

----------


## قـصر الشوق

*ح ـ**لم ..مآزال يجول في الذآكرة ..
*

*آه منك أيها الحلم* 

*أتمنى من خالقي وسيدي ومولاي أن يهبني المقدره على تحقيقه* 

*حروفك كانت كالملح على الجروح اللتي لم تلبث أن تشفى* 

*شكراً لك على هذا الطرح الراقي* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

تسلمي على الكلماات الرائعة

لاخلا ولاعدم =)....~

----------


## ليلاس

*كلمات أعجبتني ..*

*سلمت أنــامل ..*

*واصلي مشوار ابداعك ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية ..}*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

حُلم أبا ان يتحقق حتى زاد القلب ألماً
حنين لمن سكنوا القلب وخلدت الايام ذكراهم

لقلمك عبره آخذه تجذب الانظار
سلم قلمك من كل سوء

----------

